# Ruined Butt???



## jaycam1775 (May 24, 2020)

Hello all, so I decided to smoke my first pork butt on my treager. I threw on a 8.5 lbs butt on around 8:30 pm last night (I am stationed in Japan where it is currently 4:15am) dry rubbed and not injected. I set my treager to smoke which my treager stays at around 150-160 on the smoke setting. I left it on the smoke setting until about 12:30 am and I kicked it up to 225. At 2:30am I got up to check on it and my treager had shut down. The hopper was backed up. I had a probe in the butt and it was reading 113. I set my oven to 250 in the kitchen and threw the meat in there while I cleaned out my hopper and got the treager back up and running. I don't fully understand this 40 140 guideline, what do y'all think is this butt a bust!?!? I thank you in advance for any assistance!!!


----------



## dirtbikeriderx (May 24, 2020)

Generally speaking the 40-140 rule means you want to get under 40* or over 140* within 4 hours. That temperature range is where the most bacteria can grow at a rapid rate. Based on what you have said on this I would probably follow the "when it doubt, throw it out" rule on this. I know it sucks to do, but better safe than sorry.


----------

